# Free Large E. Roseafolia for Club Members - Local Pickup Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a very large Echinadorus Roseafolia I just pulled out of my 65G. It is 18" diameter, 15" tall and has 10" root system. Free to club member. PM me if interested. I will not ship.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

I need this sword but don't use this sight to often but I'm a member how can I contact you?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

The sword is gone to a new home.


----------

